# Picked up No More Mr Nice Guy yesterday...



## PHRoG (Aug 20, 2011)

and I'm about halfway though. All I can say is holy sh!t!! It's as if I were to write a book about how my brain works...this would be it.

I'm certain I'll have to give this several reads though...

How many other nice guys are on here?
How did it help you?

Peace,
Chris


----------



## ArabianKnight (Jul 24, 2011)

for a wife to be faithful you have to be *********


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

PHRoG said:


> How many other nice guys are on here?


There may be one or two ...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ArabianKnight said:


> for a wife to be faithful you have to be *********


I don't necessarily agree with this, depends on what the wife wants. We are all different, I am married to probably one of the most severe nice guys that has ever graced their presence here , he has never been an a**hole to me and I have always been faithful. I did, however, take him for granted for many years. His passivity helped me fall into allowing this -absolutely. 

If he acted like an a**hole ignoring me and treating me like dirt, not spending time with me, putting his buddies before me, needing his cave all the time -then I might have been tempted to be unfaithful - but would I ever do that to a man who always put me #1. I'm not crazy! So long as he still loves sex, I prefer this type of man.


----------



## PHRoG (Aug 20, 2011)

From what I've read so far, I can see how it could easily be used as an excuse to be an "*******" to your SO.

I don't believe it's teaching folks to demand your wife do this or that, or put her down or be an ******* to her in any way shape or form.

Instead, it's teaching how to recognize personal fears.

Peace,
Chris


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

PHRoG said:


> Instead, it's teaching how to recognize personal fears.


..... and be "ASSERTIVE " not fearing her reactions, not a chameloen to keep peace, learning to say NO when she & others oversteps your boundaries & not feel guilty about it, so much more .

I like the part about the "*Teflon Man*". Men & women both do this... they act a certain way to have people LIKE them- to fit in, they want to pull off "perfection" to others, but this only hides their humanity and makes them lifeless & uninteresting anyway. 

This book teaches you how to be who you are, BE comfortable in your own skin, not trying to win another's approval, or make apologies for how you feel... this will all inevitably lead to loving and respecting yourself. ...and a new found CONFIDENCE ...... and her finding that very attractive somehow.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

The day my husband looked at me and said, "I'm moving out." was probably one of the only days I thought, "Eff yea, baby! Go on with your bad self!!" As much as it stung to hear those words, at that moment I was so very proud of him.

He wasn't being an ass. He was just being himself. Finally.


----------

